# Percutaneous cystolithotomy



## lshafer (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm needing help finding a CPT code for percutaneous removal of bladder stones.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a similar case, I ended up using 52317 (I think, I don't have my book right in front of me).  The physician used the percutaneous tract created to set to drain and drains are included in the surgical package.


----------

